# Stripping and staining furniture/ Pics.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Before I look for the end table pics, here's another thing I refinished,
The head knot made this in 8th grade shop, it is mahogeny and I refinished it after the wash stand.
The bedroom set is older than dirt. I managed to get a good stain match,
but, that was the idea. :wink:










This is my end table, after the end tables we made the perfume cabinet
to match...this happens to us all the time, one thing leads to another...









this is the head guys end table.










the chipendale pulls were a garage sale find for a dollar a piece.
we put a walnut backing behind the pulls, as well as a hand carved
little thing under the shelf...










Well, then I said, " we should make a shelf for the TV"...
As you can see I fell in love with the cymas (sp?)











the strips of horizental wood was to hide the wires (on the left side)


----------



## mpellerin (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks mpellerin.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

nice attention to detail. Great job


----------



## yipper (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice work... the pieces look great!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you very much fixrite and yipper; there doesn't seem to
be too much interest in woodworking on this forum. 
However, I would like to show you guys the laptop computer
table we made. I think it's very functional.

I'll go and pull it off my other computer. Again, I took some inspiration
from the bedroom end tables.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, here we go...I needed a table for my laptop in the family room.
I wanted to be able to sit in my chair and use the computer.
So, I designed this table. I couldn't work the cymas in in this design,
however, after we made other stuff with cymas. :yes:

This is the table, if I had to do it over I would have put a drawer
on each end rather than the center. The little drawer comes in handy.
We also made a birdcage with cymas for our lovebird, and another
birdcage for our canary taking inspiration from the legs of the
laptop table...The wood is QS white oak...











This is a side view, I took off the little finial thing on the bottom
so I could useit as a shelf.
My son has coined this set-up my 'command station.' :yes:
chair, footstool, pull chain light, computer, to the left I can
look out the window, to the right I can watch tv. Life is good.












Our grandpupply Max, enjoying sitting at 'Command Central' 










On the right is a peek at the canary cage --with cymas.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

nice work on the table. The dog seems to be looking at you as if " how dare you I got here first" . I love the frog as well.


----------

